# New Brisbane Bar - Hideaway



## edschache (23/11/11)

On Monday a new place between Step Inn and alloneword finally opened (just up from the valley train station). It's a small (60 ppl limit) and simple venue with comfortable furniture, decent beer and laidback atmosphere. The owner seems to have a great attitude and it shoud be a nice hangout.

On stock (and sampled already) there is Knapstein Lager, Pepperjack, Stone and Wood and 28 Pale Ale. He's going to get different stock when he orders the next lot but doesn't have the room to keep too many beers on stock so he's started on the safe side.

As of next week they'll start doing food and opening for lunch. 

If you're in the area I recommend checking it out.

Ed


----------



## winkle (23/11/11)

Bloody hell, these places are opening up everywhere - it'll be a messy Xmas break.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/11/11)

Taps?


----------



## edschache (24/11/11)

single tap - not working yet. looks like it'll be coopers to start with but we can probably encourage him to branch out once he gets things up and running.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/11/11)

coopers,. can't complain about that. will check it out over xmas.


----------



## edschache (27/11/11)

On Wednesday I suggested to them that they try to get in some of the Holgate range, maybe one at a time and rotate through them. Showed up on Friday arvo and he had a bottle of the pilsner and a mt. macedon to try so he could decide which was going to be the first on offer. Certainly listening to his punters.


----------



## Snow (28/11/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> coopers,. can't complain about that. will check it out over xmas.


I'll complain about it. Boring!


----------



## edschache (28/11/11)

Food and coffee is now on offer also. Just had a sandwich and coopers for lunch and it hit the spot perfectly.


----------



## Snowdog (22/12/11)

I seriously have to get out into the city again. So many new good beer bars, but so few days off to enjoy them.


----------

